# Jackson Kraken reviews?



## jbs_bama

I am curious about the Jackson Kraken kayak. I was wondering if anyone who has one can give an honest review. What are your likes and dislikes about this kayak? Can you stand and sight fish easily? Just curious to read some reviews on it. Thanks


----------



## H-MANEOD

I've bought mine back in May. I've fished out in the Gulf and in shore around the Destin/Niceville areas. The kraken is easy to paddle, handles good in types of water and is easy to fish from. I am unable to keep my balance but you can stand in them. If a stand up yak is what you want, buy one that specializes in that. If you are fishing the gulf, get ezwheels to go through the soft sand. I have smaller wheels and it sucks pulling through the soft sand. That brings up the weight. I load mine on top of my Toyota FJ so the empty weight isn't bad. If I have pull it in the soft sand, the extra weight sucks.
Overall, I love the Kraken, I've mounted a FF and anchor trolley. I would buy one again if I had to do it again just a bigger wheel cart.


----------



## Snook

JBS_BAMA - My advice is to look closely at the type of fishing you do. If you prefer BTB fishing then it is really hard to beat a Kraken. If you don't want 16 feet of love and you can wait a short time, Jackson just unveiled at iCast a 13.5' Kraken. (click here for details) This makes it a bit better for those wanting to double duty on some inshore fishing. If inshore is your primary fishing method I would try and push you towards the Cuda LT. It's design is 15-20lbs lighter than the Cuda 12 and is just as long and wide. Has a padded deck and is almost as fast. IMO a better fit to inshore fishing. (click here for details on the LT)

Justin


----------



## woodinfliezz

Does any one have one, who also would not mind letting me try it out a little bit? i have a cuda 14 but i really want the kraken for the BTB times.


----------



## Blake R.

Love my kraken. Don't like having the rod holders behind the crate, and get the rudder.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSA05

I agree with Blake. Get the rudder, makes life a little bit easier. I love the boat though. I was looking at the hobies but for some reason couldn't give up the paddle. Converted my kkrate into the live well that constantly pumps new water in. It's pretty dang convinent. I stand up in mine only when there is absolutely no wind or waves.


----------



## Blake R.

^yup, and if you make the bait tank make sure you put a one way valve on the hose. Other wise your tank will drain the second you stop pumping water.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

